# Beretta 687 Ultralight



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a Beretta Ultra Light over under? I have a chance to buy one from the dealer at a really good price, but I have never seen or felt one before to know if I like it or if its worth the extra money? 
Any thoughts or comments?
Thanks


----------



## Illidan (May 4, 2013)

Hi, surely I arrive late but i'm Italian and are obliged to give an opinionin order to help those who will come later in the same doubt.

I have a Beretta Silver Pigeon S (3,000Kg - 6,60lb) and i try to hunting with a new Beretta Ultraligt (2,650Kg - 5,84lb).

The new beretta ultraligh is perfect, light, balanced... but you don't must shoting cartridge that have more of 34g of lead ( 1 1/5oz).
If you shoting more of 1 1/5oz, the guns becames "cantankerous", have a recoil very strong and rears up covering the target and wasting a lot of time.

Your best application is for hunting wood**** or quail (in italy), but considering your countryside you can use it successfully on pheasants and partridges. 

In my opinion his best set up is with barrel leight 24" with mobilchoke system, with 2 mobilchoke-extension you can bring the barrels at 26" or 28" with ***/* choke.

Absolutely you don't buy the model with the radial barrel.


----------

